# Stubborn alloy dirt that literally wouldn’t go!!



## MarcusFrench (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi guys need to see if I am missing somthing here.

Detailed a family car today Ford Focus 04plate and the last wash over 2 years ago, bearing in mind they live in central London so the brake dust stuck to these alloys was somthing I have never seen before. I jetwashed and sprayed iron fallout remover, I scrubbed with wheel Wollie and a hard scrubbing brush and a tooth brush to get in the corners. I then rinsed it all of and had do the same process for the 2nd time, I then sprayed actual wheel cleaner on afterwards and still then there was bits of solid jet black dirt that just was not coming off. Has the grime eaten away at the alloy or is it just incredible stubborn dirt i had spent 3 times longer than on any other wheels so I had to move on but I just feel a bit disappointed as I have used so much product on 4 bloody wheels and there was some bits just not coming off. Anyone else experienced this before or did I miss somthing. I am trying to post a few pics of the stages aswell but I keeps bloody saying failed lol.

Thanks guys
Marcus


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Have you tried a polishing cone and some polish?

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shinemate-polishing-cones


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MarcusFrench said:


> ... and still then there was bits of solid jet black dirt that just was not coming off...


Could be tar ? might be worth trying a tar / adhesive remover...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The notion that you just spray a product on any unkept wheel is a challenge, initially it can take several attempts plus product, so do not be too concerned.

I cleaned some rims that had never been washed for 15 years with that toothbrush concept, so worked eventually. It is sometimes better to continue agitation that using a too stronger product on DD wheels.

Try tar remover once you have identified what that dark area is them more of the same technique will remove it.

Good luck. Try one picture at a time, we have all been here at one time or another.

John Tht.


----------



## MarcusFrench (Jul 28, 2018)

Fair enough, I’ll get a bit of tar remover on it tomorrow afternoon and see what happan .

Thanks for the quick reply’s!

Marcus


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Brake dust is corrosive and if left on an alloy it will corrode the surface causing pitting that will really only come of with a strong acid base cleaner , fall out remover way work but I would get some acid, give it a clean and call it a day, if it hasn't been washed in 2 years your wasting your time as it most likely wont be washed for another 2 .

My Dad is allways asking me to clean his car it was brand new but I wont as he doesnt take care of it, im not waisting my time getting something to a good standard just for them to ruin it, I would rater spend my time on my own motor


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

If tar remover doesn't work, then it might be worth grabbing some of the original Wonder Wheels (the one that came in a box with a bottle of clean fluid, a cup and a brush), now called super alloy wheel cleaner - it's pretty aggressive acid based alloy cleaner - not for regular use but on something like this it might help.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rian said:


> Brake dust is corrosive and if left on an alloy it will corrode the surface causing pitting that will really only come of with a strong acid base cleaner , fall out remover way work but I would get some acid, give it a clean and call it a day, if it hasn't been washed in 2 years your wasting your time as it most likely wont be washed for another 2 .
> 
> My Dad is allways asking me to clean his car it was brand new but I wont as he doesnt take care of it, im not waisting my time getting something to a good standard just for them to ruin it, I would rater spend my time on my own motor


I agree with the First half of this get some wonder wheels alloy cleaner. The stuff in the container you brush on though not the spray on colour changing rubbish.

I know the second point is only your thoughts and I get that but I always do my dad's car if he asks and I know he won't wash it in between. I put a thread up on here about my mum's car when i fuxed a very poor bodyshop job and despite knowing it wont be looked after to the standard I would it was still enjoyable for me firstly to see the turnaround but secondly to do something for my mum.

Friends are maybe different if they're looking for a free detail but if any of my family asked me to do their car id more than happily do it for that reason...it's family :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

macca666 said:


> I agree with the First half of this get some wonder wheels alloy cleaner. The stuff in the container you brush on though not the spray on colour changing rubbish.
> 
> I know the second point is only your thoughts and I get that but I always do my dad's car if he asks and I know he won't wash it in between. I put a thread up on here about my mum's car when i fuxed a very poor bodyshop job and despite knowing it wont be looked after to the standard I would it was still enjoyable for me firstly to see the turnaround but secondly to do something for my mum.
> 
> Friends are maybe different if they're looking for a free detail but if any of my family asked me to do their car id more than happily do it for that reason...it's family :thumb:


I dont mind detailing friends cars the ones that look after them anyway, and i dont mind family either but I dont put the time in to something if the owner wont appreciate it I could spend 2 days correcting paint only for it to be ruined by the car wash in 10 mins, my Dads new citroen 2016 plate the prime example he just takes it to the automatic car wash and its covered in swirls now compared to when he got it, when he did get it I showed him how to wash it safely but it cant be bothered and doesnt car as to him his car is transport nothing else, how would you justify polishing a car only for the owner to take it to a car wash of neglect it ? I have 3 kids a full time job and im doing my level 3 diploma so maybe you have more spare time


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rian said:


> I dont mind detailing friends cars the ones that look after them anyway, and i dont mind family either but I dont put the time in to something if the owner wont appreciate it I could spend 2 days correcting paint only for it to be ruined by the car wash in 10 mins, my Dads new citroen 2016 plate the prime example he just takes it to the automatic car wash and its covered in swirls now compared to when he got it, when he did get it I showed him how to wash it safely but it cant be bothered and doesnt car as to him his car is transport nothing else, how would you justify polishing a car only for the owner to take it to a car wash of neglect it ? I have 3 kids a full time job and im doing my level 3 diploma so maybe you have more spare time


Not wanting to drag things completely off topic but I've never done a car before that someone hasn't appreciated. Yes they may not look after it but its still appreciated at the time which for me is the difference. 
Weve all got busy lives I'd just always make time for family and if it meant mine missed out once then so be it.

It wasn't meant as a dig at you just expressing my opinion :thumb:


----------



## MarcusFrench (Jul 28, 2018)

I can relate to both parts of that to be fair. I don’t mind putting the time in, it’s just a bit ****ty spraying expensive chemicals on the car, using my water as I’m on a ****ty water meter, Using my snow foam and waxes, you end up loosing more money than time but I’m a novice and experience is everything. But at the same time these cleaning agents are not bloody cheap


----------



## MarcusFrench (Jul 28, 2018)

Paul04 said:


> Have you tried a polishing cone and some polish?
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shinemate-polishing-cones


I'm a novice so don't judge lol but I didn't know polishing a wheel was a thing. Damn son I love Detailing a lot. I'm turning into a slave to detailing And buying things for my own car. I swear it's killing me man, my wife looks at me in disgust when I spend 170pound and a cleaning product turns up with a few pads and brushes she can't understand why I need a box of different brushes to wash a "bloody silly alloy" 😂😂


----------

